# G-Plus Chassis Difference ?



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Was looking over some G-Plus cars, and noticed this

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/100_2728.jpg
http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/100_2727.jpg

Checked all the other G-Plus chassis i have and all are solid on the 
bottom like the one on the right. Question is one older than the
other or just a different design? 

Thanks for any info

kcl


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it seems to me, given the crispness of the chassis and the fact that it has a snap in/out rear axle, that the chassis on the left in the photos was designed and manufactured after the one on the right. it would seem the purpose being the ability to change axles quickly and with little effort. but, that is simply my observation. I have no data to support my theory, but, I'll bet someone does?


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

i have those chassis and i thought it was g+ and super g+. like to know what the answer is


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would think the snap in axle would be a newer design


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Al is right. The chassis on the left is the original design followed by the chassis that has tabs that would allow Afx bodies to fit ( not pictured) then last but not least is the chassis on the left. The one on the left is similar to the original Super g plus design but it doesn't have Super g plus written on the chassis or have the orange gears and magnets. More collectible Super g pluses have either the chassis on the left under them or the Super g plus chassis.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have several Super G+ chassis and none of them look remotely close to those shown in the pictures. All of mine have an endbell and timing plate. Those have what seem to be "box" motors? Am I missing something or better is that I don't get it cause I don't know much.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Pictures are g plus!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

kcl said:


> Was looking over some G-Plus cars, and noticed this
> 
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/100_2728.jpg
> http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/100_2727.jpg
> ...


 


The snap out version as pictured is a standard second generation G-plus chassis. This configuration appears to have been borrowed from the Super-Mag chassis (the first Aurora inline chassis to use it) as did all subsiquent Aurora in line designs.

The vintage Aurora Super G-plus had a snap out rear end assembly as well, but as mentioned the chassis is marked and the magnets and gears are orange. Wheels were often Silver painted as well, but not always.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wow

when i posted my reply, there was only the original post with no replies
I look now and ther are posts before mine by hours!! weird


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Also, I'm not positive but on all of my original Super g plus(es) the metal bushing holding the motor is round.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Rick, 

Ok. That's why they look so different to me. Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. At least I know what I'm looking at.
I don't have any of the super G-plus with the orange magnets 
and have not seen one to look at, but what SCJ said makes
sense. Thanks again

kcl


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

kcl said:


> Thanks for the replies. At least I know what I'm looking at.
> I don't have any of the super G-plus with the orange magnets
> and have not seen one to look at, but what SCJ said makes
> sense. Thanks again
> ...


Here ya go:










Sorry for the blurry picture.

I have two of them and both have silver rear wheels and white fronts.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

All The Answers You Want Are In Bob Beers` Book. They Were Produced From 1979 Until Aurora Folded In 1983.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> All The Answers You Want Are In Bob Beers` Book. They Were Produced From 1979 Until Aurora Folded In 1983.


:thumbsup:


Books are great, but you have to be careful though, as with most books (our own included) there are errors.....in this case, the chassis pictured in the back as a Super G, Blazin Breaks etc. aren't really as labeled.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

can someone tell me what the difference is on the blazzin brakes chassis and the g+? AFX put out several chassis after the g+, didn't they? Curious as to what made them different. Also, would they fit in a g+ body?


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Am Going To Try To Clear This Up. The Chassis On The Left Is A Super G+ Produced By Afx From 1979-83 When They Went Out Of Business. The Chassis On The Right Is What Has Been Produced By Tomy Afx For Several Years But Are No Longer Being Produced. The Information About The `orange Sg+` Is Correct In Bob Beers` Book.
Afx Made Cat`s Eye, Blazing Brakes, Supermagnatractions And So On But Never Made Any Other Version Of The `orange` Sg+. The Chassis Is Inscribed Super G+ Near The Crown Gear. There Can Be No Mistake Or Fakes. It Has A Snap In Rear Axle But Other Versions Also Have This Feature. It Comes With All 4 Silver Wheels. Always!
It Is Only Produced In The Slim Version For The Formula 1 Bodies.
The Magnets Are Rare Earth Magnets. High Revving Monocoque In Line Motor, Reverse Taper Steel Guide Pin, Independent Front Wheels, And Trued Sponge Slicks On The Rear. Some Say There Is A Version That Would Fit A Stock Car Type Body But Rarity Is A 0 So I Don`t Believe It Really Exists. If You Find One, I`ll Give You $100 For It. It Would Belong In My Museum And I`ll Give You A By Line. I Believe It Is The Only Chassis Not In The Museum At This Time.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> It Comes With All 4 Silver Wheels. Always!


I got mine from two different sources and as I said previously, my rear wheels are silver and front wheels are white.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Bought Around 50 Brand New And There Wasn`t A White Wheel In The Whole Group. It Is Possible That Some Came With White Front Wheels. I Have Never Seen A New One With Any White Wheels. I Refrain My Word Always Because I Wasn`t There To See Them Made. The Production Line May Have Run Out Of Silver And Put White On Some. All I`m Saying Is I Never Saw One With White Wheels.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Some Say There Is A Version That Would Fit A Stock Car Type Body But Rarity Is A 0 So I Don`t Believe It Really Exists. If You Find One, I`ll Give You $100 For It. It Would Belong In My Museum And I`ll Give You A By Line. I Believe It Is The Only Chassis Not In The Museum At This Time.


I would also gladly pay a premium to purchase an orginal Aurora Super G+ WIDE chassis with orange magnets and crown gear. However, I don't believe
Aurora ever included the orange magnets and orange crown gear in a 2nd generation WIDE snap-in axle G+ chassis, only in the narrow one. 

However, they did produce a WIDE (2nd generation) G+ chassis w/Snap-in axle to fit stock afx type bodies. Same snap-in axle chassis as the narrow one, just no orange magnets or crown gear. Still very, very rare. I happen to have accumulated (9) of these over the last 10 years. All have the same silver wheels as the narrow ones w/snap-in axles.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I Am Going To Try To Clear This Up. The Chassis On The Left Is A Super G+ Produced By Afx From 1979-83 When They Went Out Of Business. The Chassis On The Right Is What Has Been Produced By Tomy Afx For Several Years But Are No Longer Being Produced.


Agreed





GOODWRENCH88 said:


> The Information About The `orange Sg+` Is Correct In Bob Beers` Book.


Not sure what book your looking at, but Bob Beers book states on page 151 that the chassis pictured are as follows:


Book Photo - Actual

G-plus - Chassis is actually a Blazin Blakes chassis
G-plus lighted - Aurora didn't make a lighted g-plus chassis, (pic is of Super Mag or SP1000 chassis, no light BTW)
Super Magnatraction - Correct (or SP 1000)
Super G-plus chassis - Chassis is standard G-plus female chassis
Fifth chassis from left is actual Super G-plus chassis





GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Afx Made Cat`s Eye, Blazing Brakes, Supermagnatractions And So On But Never Made Any Other Version Of The `orange` Sg+. The Chassis Is Inscribed Super G+ Near The Crown Gear. There Can Be No Mistake Or Fakes. It Has A Snap In Rear Axle But Other Versions Also Have This Feature.


Agreed





GOODWRENCH88 said:


> It Comes With All 4 Silver Wheels. Always!


*NO*, at one time, I had hundreds of these chassis all straight from the Aurora factory and there were at least Silver, Black and White wheels. Silver is the most common however.





GOODWRENCH88 said:


> It Is Only Produced In The Slim Version For The Formula 1 Bodies.


Whille I agree with the fact the chassis are of the female variety, they did make a white plastic clip to convert the chassis to a male chassis (Similar to Tomy's clip)....they are pictured/for sale on our site if you've never seen one.





GOODWRENCH88 said:


> The Magnets Are Rare Earth Magnets. High Revving Monocoque In Line Motor, Reverse Taper Steel Guide Pin, Independent Front Wheels, And Trued Sponge Slicks On The Rear.


Most of these option are NOT unique to the Super g-plus chassis however.





GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Some Say There Is A Version That Would Fit A Stock Car Type Body But Rarity Is A 0 So I Don`t Believe It Really Exists. If You Find One, I`ll Give You $100 For It. It Would Belong In My Museum And I`ll Give You A By Line. I Believe It Is The Only Chassis Not In The Museum At This Time.


 
They exist, but are more in the $250 ~ $300 range (What I sold mine for) and as stated are very hard to find.......but I beleive them to be a chassis that the factory simply didn't remove the body mount tabs from, and were not really to be sold in this manner.

Hope this helps :thumbsup:



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

That's an amazing range of chassis you have on your site SCJ. I'm only just starting to explore the pre-Tomy Turbo world of AFX and some of the different types you have are very weird and wonderful! 

I do love that Tyrrell P-34 but I don't love it enough to justify $70 even for NOS. My missus would kill me!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I do remember coming across an original Aurora Super G+ Orange Magnet chassis. I do not recall the wheel color but this one came with what looked like a factory white adapter piece to fit the wider AFX bodies.


----------

